# Star Wars : Main Title - Mockup



## JGRaynaud (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey guys ! 

I recently made this mockup of the Main Title of Star Wars for Strezov Sampling.. I wanted to make a demo of their libraries because I think they are amazing and too less people use them. So here is the version I made:


French Horns : Strezov Orchestra: FRENCH HORNS
Trombones : Strezov Orchestra: TROMBONES
Trumpets : Hollywood Brass + Strezov Sampling ROGUE (for add the "bright" sound)
Bassoons : Strezov Orchestra: BASSOONS

I hope you like it !

Jean-Gabriel


----------



## tomaslobosk (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah, Strezov is amazing, they have that dry and epic "Thomas Bergersen mockup" sound.
Amazing work, nice to see you are in VI-Control too


----------



## JGRaynaud (Jan 19, 2016)

Exactly ! That's why I wanted to show which kind of sound we can have with these libraries


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 19, 2016)

Man, hello there  

That sounds really cool what you did there with the main theme of Star Wars. I like also the initmate not too mushy room ambience here! Very well done. Maybe you can reduce a bit of the very very highs or lets say the fizz in some of the instruments? I don´t know so much how to explain that. Don´t let them sound dull but there are techniques where you can make it a bit more homogen. But besides that..Pretty cool stuff here!


----------



## Alatar (Jan 19, 2016)

Very nice. Like it a lot.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey, this sounds really great! All the multi-tonguing on the brass came through really well in this mockup. 

I am not that familiar with Strezov's stuff, so I'll have to check it out.

Great job!


----------



## JGRaynaud (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks ! I'm glad you like it !


----------



## JGRaynaud (Jan 19, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Maybe you can reduce a bit of the very very highs or lets say the fizz in some of the instruments? I don´t know so much how to explain that. Don´t let them sound dull but there are techniques where you can make it a bit more homogen. But besides that..Pretty cool stuff here!



As I said in private message, I've done this mix like that because I didn't want it sounds too large or aggressive (it would be unrealistic).. So I guess it's just a matter of taste... :D


----------



## jason.d (Jan 19, 2016)

Damn!! This is amazing!


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 19, 2016)

Amazing work!!! You know how to use your "midi-instruments"! A very good example of someone who has good ears!


----------



## handz (Jan 19, 2016)

WOW - one of the best, really nice, there are some annoying tones in trumpets on higher notes but overal one of the top SW main theme mockups. What are the strings?


----------



## rainierjmartin (Jan 19, 2016)

I am also wondering what strings you're using haha. Your brass work is wonderful and the multi-tonguing was done fantastically! I also want to ask if that was a live flute at the end because that was very well done too.


----------



## scottbuckley (Jan 19, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## emid (Jan 20, 2016)

What @AlexanderSchiborr said but hey if you deliberately mixed it in this way then so be it.

Very well done. This is how we know the potential of a library. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi there Jean-Gabriel,

great job you've done of this. It's still an amazing piece of music, and wow, you've done an amazingly musical job of this. Can we know some of the other libraries you've used in here.

Thanks for sharing.

best,

Steve


----------



## Assa (Jan 20, 2016)

Fantastic! I'm also a big fan of strezov brass..such a shame they did not release trumpets :( what else did you use? winds do also sound great, a very good balance you achieved here.


----------



## Orchestrata (Jan 20, 2016)

Amazing!


----------



## tiago (Jan 20, 2016)

This is an amazing mockup!


----------



## Auddict (Jan 20, 2016)

modiel said:


> Hey guys !
> 
> I recently made this mockup of the Main Title of Star Wars for Strezov Sampling.. I wanted to make a demo of their libraries because I think they are amazing and too less people use them. So here is the version I made:
> 
> ...




Sounds brilliant, what strings are you using?


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 20, 2016)

Great job!  The trombones are only thing, which sound a bit weird. You can hear it in the beginning in the fast notes. There is a kind of hizz sound, and it jumps out from the mix.

I listened to a reference:


and there the fast trombone notes are more homogenous.

Anyhow excellent work! Must have taken quite a lot of hours.


----------



## JGRaynaud (Jan 20, 2016)

rainierjmartin said:


> I am also wondering what strings you're using [...] I also want to ask if that was a live flute at the end because that was very well done too.



The strings are made with Hollywood Strings and the runs with Orchestral Strings Runs. No, it's not a live flute : all the woodwinds are made with Berlin Woodwinds, except the bassoons, which are the Strezov Bassoons.



sekkosiki said:


> Great job!  The trombones are only thing, which sound a bit weird. You can hear it in the beginning in the fast notes. There is a kind of hizz sound, and it jumps out from the mix
> [...] and there the fast trombone notes are more homogenous.



I know, there is two reasons for that.. First, this is mainly because my multi tongue is more aggressive than the original version (but I think it's still realistic ?)... I prefered to do it aggressive because if I didn't I thought a lot of guys could say "the multi tongue are not good, they are not really hearable, it's a limitation of the library".. I done this demo for Strezov Sampling so I prefer to show that the library can do this kind of stuff. The second point is : my mix is very different.. the libraries are not recorded with the LSO at Abbey Road so I have to adapt the sound to an other kind of hall and the multi tongue doesn't have the same sound because the orchestra don't have the same sound than the LSO.. If you think this is a recording in an other hall than Abbey Road (so all the mics are different and not exactly at the same place), I think this "wierd" feeling could disappear because you could just think "it's different"


----------



## NoamL (Jan 20, 2016)

HWB Trumpets + Strezov Trumpets definitely sounds like something to try! Interesting...


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 21, 2016)

modiel said:


> but I think it's still realistic ?



I think the multi tongue would be more realistic, if it would be more homogeneous and little bit quieter. Though I'm no expert in trombone playing; I should ask from a real player. And it's a choice of you as a conductor of digital orchestra, how to interpret a score. Thus for now, I'll just think it's different .


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jan 21, 2016)

Very inspiring to hear that a midi muck up can sound this great!
Also the mix of diffirent libraries. 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ghostnote (Jan 21, 2016)

Very nice Mockuppery modiel! The only thing that bothers me a bit is the sound of the Trumpets, the rest is superb.


----------



## JGRaynaud (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks guys ! I'm glad you like it !



Michael Chrostek said:


> The only thing that bothers me a bit is the sound of the Trumpets, the rest is superb.



Thanks ! I think I'll replace the trumpets when Strezov Sampling will release the trumpets section.. It will probably have a different sound than the Trombones and Horns, because they record in a new hall... the sound in this hall is really better than the old one.. so I think it will be really great


----------



## JohnBMears (Jan 21, 2016)

modiel said:


> Thanks guys ! I'm glad you like it !
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ! I think I'll replace the trumpets when Strezov Sampling will release the trumpets section.. It will probably have a different sound than the Trombones and Horns, because they record in a new hall... the sound in this hall is really better than the old one.. so I think it will be really great



Any plans to 're-do' horns and bones in the new hall? So they all match? Tuba?


----------



## ZenFaced (Feb 24, 2017)

Sounds great!


----------



## novaburst (Feb 24, 2017)

modiel said:


> Hey guys !
> 
> I recently made this mockup of the Main Title of Star Wars for Strezov Sampling.. I wanted to make a demo of their libraries because I think they are amazing and too less people use them. So here is the version I made:
> 
> ...




Nice work, great example, I never get tired of hearing the star wars mock-ups


----------

